# Verizon App password nag



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

I've recently performed a factory reset on my Droid X (still at .605 and rooted) While I was getting everything set up again, I went ahead and disabled some apps (rename .APK to .BAK using Root Explorer.) At about the same time the Verizon data app was updated. Now I find that every time I open the Verizon app, it requires the password. I don't recall this being the case before. In fact, I'm not sure it ever asked me for a password before. It knew what phone it was running so why should it need a login?

I'm curious if this is
a) Because Verizon screwed up the app.







Because I've rooted the phone.
c) Because I've disabled something that the Verizon app requires to save the password.

Anyone know what's going on here?

thanks,
hank


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you on WiFi? The Verizon App has always required a password when on WiFi, as far as I recall. Seems a bit stupid and is really annoying, but unless you are on 3G, it will not auto-log you into your account info.


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

I turned wifi off and it still asks for a password.

I do remember when their app refused to work at all if I had wifi on.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Have you cleared the app's data? Reinstalled the app? On 3G, mine has never asked for a password.


----------



## VivaLaCam92 (Apr 11, 2012)

started doing it to me months & months ago after an update on my droid 2, i just delt with it.. had the same issue on my x after an update as well running .605 however i must say on any other rom it never seems to ask me for my pw wether im on wifi or not.


----------

